# Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen



## Daniel SN (24. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin...

 heute benötige ich mal bitte Eure Hilfe.

 Würde mir gerne einen Minn Kota Traxxis mit 55 Lbs kaufen,
 doch würde mich brennend interessieren wie Laut dieser bei Volllast ist.

 Mein jetziger Motorguide mit 36 Lbs ist fast geräuschlos und das bei einer Geschwindigkeit von knappen 5 km/h.
 Ein echter Traum!!!

 Werde ich mit 55 Lbs  eventuell sogar etwas schneller sein? 
 Oder durch die Verdrängung nicht möglich.

 Der Motor wird hauptsächlich an Ankas, Ibis und anderen Nussschalen montiert. 

 Über jeden weiteren Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar!|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Ich denke mit 5 Km/h hat ein Ankarumpf seine Höchstgeschwindigkeit erreicht.
Mehr Power schiebt nur eine größere Welle vor dem Boot her.
Einziger Vorteil eines größeren E-motors wird ein sparsamerer Umgang mit der Batterieleistung sein, da nicht immer nur Vollgas gefahren wird!
Die theoretische Rumpfgeschwindigkeit für Verdrängerrümpfe kannst du mit dieser Formel selbst ausrechnen!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumpfgeschwindigkeit

Jürgen


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Vielen Dank Taxi.
 Jetzt geht's nur noch um die Lautstärke...
 Bei Youtube gibt's Videos da fallen dir die Ohren ab und andere sind überhaupt nicht zu hören.


----------



## Catfish_90 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Mein Traxxis 55 Lbs in der Langschaft Ausführung ist super leise bin echt zufrieden auch wenn ich lieber Rudere


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Na das klingt doch schon beruhigend.


----------



## stroker (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Hallo !


Ein Anka ist kein Vergrägerrumpf !
Ich hatte vor vielen Jahren da mal ne 7,5 PS Forelle drann geschraubt, da bekommst Du aber ein Auge !


MfG Michael


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Das glaube ich gerne.


----------



## pike-81 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Moinsen!
Hab das Modell im Gebrauch. 
Bin sehr zufrieden. 
Bei den gängigen Leihbooten auf den Seen ist bei ca. 5km/h Sense. 
Aber meistens bin ich eh langsamer unterwegs. 
Würde ihn durchaus als leise bezeichnen. 
Also Kaufempfehlung.
Muß aber auch gestehen, daß es mein erster und einziger Motor ist. 
Petri


----------



## Jerkwolf (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Moin,
also wir haben uns vor 1 Jahr suchten genannten Motor gekauft und ich würde ihn nicht nochmal kaufen.

Laut und Kraftlos, bzw. schlechter Vortrieb bei der Leistung, denke das liegt an der Schraubengeometrie....

Der billig Rhino den wir vorher hatten war bis auf die Stufensteuerung um Klassen besser.

MfG


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Na ganz toll... Was denn nun...
Wollte morgen bestellen


----------



## pike-81 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Ich stehe zu meiner Aussage. 
Wie schnell war denn der vorher von Rhino?
Fast 5km/h sind auf jeden Fall schneller als Rudern. 
Ich würde ihn mir wieder kaufen...
Aber wie schon erwähnt, leider kein persönlicher Vergleich zu anderen Modellen.


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Ich werde es einfach mal probieren. 
Wenn er mir zu laut ist fliegt er wieder raus. 
Und ich hoffe das er mir meine 160/180 Ampere Batterie nicht allzu schnell leer macht. Aber das werde ich wohl mal genau testen müssen.


----------



## FlitzeZett (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Ich fahre ihn auch und hatte vorher nen Rhino dran.

Mein traxxis ist nicht laut ( zumindest nicht lauter als der Rhino), ist definitiv sparsamer als mein Rhino und 5km/h macht der auch an meinem Boot

Würde ihn bisher immer wieder kaufen h


----------



## riskman (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Mahlzeit !! Mich würde mal interessieren was sparsamer heißt???
Heißt es im Vergleich fährt man mit ner 100ah Batterie ne Stunde oder 5 Minuten länger bei der selben Geschwindigkeit???


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Die Minn Kota Motoren sind mit der Maxximizer Technik ausgestattet und durch die Stufenlose Regelung verbrauchen die Motoren weniger Energie als normale Motoren. Natürlich nur wenn nicht Volllast gefahren wird.


----------



## riskman (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Das hab ich glaub ich schon gefühlt 50 mal gelesen aber wie viel Unterschied macht das in der Praxis???? 
Weil wenn du dann mit dem traxxis ca 5min länger halbgas fahren kannst frag ich mich ob sich 300 Euro mehr lohnen?????


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Das kann ich dir als noch nicht Minn Kota Besitzer leider nicht beantworten. 
Eventuell in 2-3 Wochen wenn es mir gut geht und ich ausreichende Tests gemacht habe.


----------



## riskman (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Da bin ich dann mal gespannt und freue mich wenn du berichtest


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Ich hab den Traxxis auch als Langschafter an nem Smartliner 150 (4,50 m Aluboot, 330 kg incl. Verbrenner und Batterie). Er schafft 4 km/h, das find ich für die Größenverhältnisse und Gewicht ok. Lautstärketechnisch auch ok, bei Vollgas schon lauter, aber ok. Verbrauchstechnisch kann ich noch nix zu sagen, hab ihn erst 5 mal benutzt und nie lang. Hab auch ne 180 Ah Batterie dran, sobald ich mal lang fischen war kann ich da mehr zu sagen...


----------



## Jerkwolf (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Moin nochmal,
also er ist auf alle Fälle langsamer als der Rhino und das egal welcher Motor schneller is als rudern is mir auch klar, rechtfertigt aber nicht den happigen Mehrpreis und stundenlang länger fährt er auch nich. Könnte das so ca. mit 30min festmachen.

Die Werbemaschinerie und das Marketing is auf alle Fälle besser frei nach dem Motto: Wir kaufen uns Sachen die wir nich brauchen, um Leute zu beeindrucken die wir nich Mögen. 

Ansonsten bleibt's eben auch nur nen E-Moter und der is halt immer schneller als rudern 

Sonnige Stunden!!!


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

@Stoney
Hast dein Smartliner denn jetzt komplett fertig?
Und warum Langschaft? Der Spiegel ist doch nicht so hoch oder?
Und wenn du sagst der wird lauter... Oh man 

@Jerkwolf
Ich bin nicht so heiß auf die Maxximizer Funktion. 
Mir ist die Stufenlose Regelung sowie die klappbare Pinne wichtig. 
Hatte ich ja vorher auch schon. 
Und 55 lbs benötige ich wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht aber haben ist besser als brauchen.


----------



## Daniel SN (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Hab da mal die ersten Erfahrungen geschildert sowie Probleme. 
Eventuell kann ja jemand helfen bzw berichten. Danke. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=245694&page=100


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> @Stoney
> Hast dein Smartliner denn jetzt komplett fertig?
> Und warum Langschaft? Der Spiegel ist doch nicht so hoch oder?
> Und wenn du sagst der wird lauter... Oh man



Hab leider noch nicht mal angefangen... |uhoh:
Fahr am Sonntag für 2 Wochen in Urlaub, dann kommts Boot aus m Wasser und dann gehts direkt los!

Langschaft desshalb, weil er nicht vernünftig neben den Verbrenner auf den Spiegel passt ohne, dass sich die Schrauben in den Weg kommen. Ich hab ihn an der hohen Seite des Spiegels montiert. Zudem kann ich ihn so noch n bissl hochstellen wenn ich auf dem Stuhl auf dem Deck hinten sitze. Sonst wärs n bissl niedrig...

Lauter ist übertrieben... Ist absolut in Ordnung! Man hört ihn halt n bisschen, was aber in keinster Weise stört!


----------



## MegaBarsch (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Habe auch seit einem guten Jahr einen Traxxis 55 und bin sehr zufrieden. Besonders der geringe Verbrauch und die variable Pinne sind prima. Ich kann ihn empfehlen. Laut finde ich ihn nicht.
Er hängt bei mir an einem LiFeYPo4-Akku mit 90aH.
Die längste Eindatzdauer mit dieser Kombination waren (ohne Pausen) 12,5 Std. Non-Stop bei wenig Wind, mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeitstufen und zu zweit im Boot (Terhi 385).
Kürzlich habe ich die originale Schraube durch einen Kipawa Propeller ersetzt, wodurch sich die Geschwindigkeit merklich erhöht hat.


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Danke Megabarsch. Werde die Schraube nachher mal bei Google suchen.


----------



## pike-81 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

@Megabarsch:
Warum hast Du die Schraube ausgetauscht?
Hast Du die Geschwindigkeitserhöhnung gemessen?
Gibt es davon abgesehen weitere Vorteile?
Hab dieselbe Kombination.


----------



## MegaBarsch (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Ich habe zufällig davon in einem anderen Board gelesen und habe mich daraufhin informiert. Dann war ich einfach auch neugierig. 
Ein Ersatzpropeller macht für mich ohnehin Sinn, da ich den Motor auch nach Schweden mitnehme und da will ich für alle Eventualitäten gewappnet sein.

Gemessen hab ich den Unterschied noch nicht, werde ich aber nachholen. Gefühlsmäßig würde ich sagen, dass es etwa 1 km/h ausmacht, evtl. etwas mehr.

Als weitere Vorteile fiel mir auf:
- der Motor läuft etwas "ruhiger" 
- ich meine, das Boot hält auch die Spur besser, wenn man die Pinne loslässt, sprich der Geradeauslauf hat sich verbessert.

Für mich hat sich die Anschaffung aber definitiv gelohnt. Preislich liegt er 12 Euro über der Originalschraube.


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Aber 1,5 Kilo für einen Propeller? Ist schon hart. Werde mich bei Gelegenheit mal schlau machen. 
Vielen Dank aber für den Tipp.


----------



## MegaBarsch (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Aber 1,5 Kilo für einen Propeller? Ist schon hart. Werde mich bei Gelegenheit mal schlau machen.
> Vielen Dank aber für den Tipp.



1,5 Kilo??? Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Daniel SN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Soviel wiegt die Schraube laut Hersteller


----------



## MegaBarsch (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Das kann ich kaum glauben... ist ja "nur" aus Kunststoff.


----------



## Daniel SN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Hier steht Artikelgewicht 1,5 Kilo.

http://www.kleinboote.at/Kipawa-Propeller-Minn-Kota-kompatibel


----------



## Daniel SN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Minn Kota Traxxis 55 Lbs  Erfahrungen*

Hier hab mal MR. Google gefragt...

 Testbericht  

http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=en&u=http://www.walleyecentral.com/forums/showthread.php%3Ft%3D111341&prev=search


 Erfahrungen

http://www.fishing-for-men.de/archive/index.php/t-51189.html


 Wenn jetzt keiner genauere Angaben machen kann, werde ich wohl den Originalen Prop drauf lassen.
 Wobei ich mit meiner 180 Ampere Batterie wohl nicht die Probleme bekomme wie manch anderer durch den erhöhten Stromverbrauch.


----------

